# L E D Lighting



## fifipug (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking to replace my lighting to LED the camper is older syle with 2 spot lights wiht globe type bulds and 2 flouresant strip lights about 12 inch.
A couple of quesions do I need to replace the fittings or does someone make LED bulbs and strips for replacement. Second how good is the light level I can't get on with low energy light bulbs for reading due to an eye condition.
With any luck a supplier may be at Peerborough will be wearing my new wild camping tshirt (and have 4 pugs in tow) do say hi if you see me.
Regards Fiona.


----------



## AndyC (Apr 18, 2010)

fifipug said:


> Looking to replace my lighting to LED the camper is older syle with 2 spot lights wiht globe type bulds and 2 flouresant strip lights about 12 inch.
> A couple of quesions do I need to replace the fittings or does someone make LED bulbs and strips for replacement. Second how good is the light level I can't get on with low energy light bulbs for reading due to an eye condition.
> With any luck a supplier may be at Peerborough will be wearing my new wild camping tshirt (and have 4 pugs in tow) do say hi if you see me.
> Regards Fiona.



Most replacement LED 'bulbs' give a less concentrated light than conventional spotlights.

Aten Lighting are at most of the outdoor shows, if you take one of your spotlights along to their stand (try early or late in the day so that they are not too busy!) they should be able to fix you up with an LED bulb for it and might even let you return it after testing if you find that it's not bright enough.

I don't think you will get an easy direct LED replacement for a fluorescent tube so you'll need to change the whole fitting.

AndyC


----------



## MisterED (Apr 18, 2010)

*Aten Lighting*

Hi

Just replaced all 12 lights in my Pilote.

Most were G10 side fitting so replaced them with Warm white for reading and cool white in the bathroom kitchen areas.

Two spots were rear fitting G10, replaced with warm.
Two bed lights were replaced with warm white cylindrical tower type,brilliant fit to the exising lights, again G10.

Last was the Outside / Awning light which was a single contact bayonet car type filiment bulb, this replacement in my mind is rather nifty with the cap the same and a pair of cables to a thin pcb with the LED mounted on, used the warm white here.

Cannot fault Aten, rapid service order one day get the next well wrapped.

10/10 service

DO NOT USE ULTRA LED as these are rip off merchants who have no Idea how to treat customers, at all 

Hope this helps

Terry


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 18, 2010)

Bought 6 off, G4, 21 LED on ebay from Hong Kong,  £10.68 in total.  Have had no problems and they are brighter than the originals.  Had to wait a wee while, which will be longer now, but a bargain.


----------



## fifipug (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for that have checked and  aten lighting are at Peterborough


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 18, 2010)

Used Aten to replace most of mine (got a couple of odd fluorescents to deal with still). Massive energy saving - around 1/8th of the power for same light. V good customer service too.


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 19, 2010)

before buying from a uk supplier I would look at ebay, we replaced all our internal bulbs using LED's from Hong Kong. There are a good number of bulbs that will fit straight into standard fittings and at least half the price of the uk retailers.

2 X 36 LED Car Tail Turn Signal Brake Light Bulb Lamp on eBay (end time 08-May-10 15:31:47 BST)

12v led bulbs, Vehicle Parts Accessories, Home Garden, Collectables items at low prices on eBay.co.uk


----------



## maingate (Apr 19, 2010)

I ordered 4 LED`s last night from aten. They are G4 ones, 2 of warm white and 2 of white, just to see what they are like.

Surprisingly, I could not get a suitable replacement bigger one to replace the 35 watt Halogen above the dinette.

What I might have done wrong is to order the 12 volt ones and not the 8v - 30v ones.

Have I cocked up?


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 19, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> before buying from a uk supplier I would look at ebay, we replaced all our internal bulbs using LED's from Hong Kong. There are a good number of bulbs that will fit straight into standard fittings and at least half the price of the uk retailers.
> 
> 2 X 36 LED Car Tail Turn Signal Brake Light Bulb Lamp on eBay (end time 08-May-10 15:31:47 BST)
> 
> 12v led bulbs, Vehicle Parts Accessories, Home Garden, Collectables items at low prices on eBay.co.uk



Can the sockets for these 36 LED's be easily obtained and fitted - I'm sure even Steve and I could fit this up with some wires if they can   They look like normal bayonet light fittings - is that correct???

Mark - you have seen the size of our van - would you say that 4 would be enough? or go for 6 (two on a separate switch) Fanks


----------



## BedfordMJ (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not usre what type mine are but they have all been replaced due to bulbs failing and they just don't seem bright enough. It could be due to the height of my truck that it seems to not be bright enough. I'll check out the links posted.


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 19, 2010)

Chrissy said:


> Can the sockets for these 36 LED's be easily obtained and fitted - I'm sure even Steve and I could fit this up with some wires if they can   They look like normal bayonet light fittings - is that correct???
> 
> Mark - you have seen the size of our van - would you say that 4 would be enough? or go for 6 (two on a separate switch) Fanks



Hi Chrissy

We bought ours from Ebay and they took about 1 week to arrive, since then we have bought all of them the same way.

Yes the bulbs fit, they are intended as direct replacements of Car Bayonet bulbs so you don't need to change anything. Just get the correct bayonet fitting. Turn lights and Break, Tail lights have slightly different fittings.

With regards to the power light given out. We find that the light is 'different' its not brighter nor darker as such, reading you do need spotlights but the led panels and spots are very good, better than the bulbs ioho. 

You get used to the light but for this reason and the cost of replacing them we have kept the 12v Tube lights sometimes I find this light is better for working by.

My advise is change a couple with cheap bulbs from Hong Kong then if you are happy change them all. the battery saving is huge once you have done them all.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 19, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Hi Chrissy
> 
> We bought ours from Ebay and they took about 1 week to arrive, since then we have bought all of them the same way.
> 
> ...



We only have one 12v strip light so was thinking of these as an addition on a separate switch - say 4 or 6 strategically placed - would you go for more to get a decent light???  Obviously we would need to get the fittings as well.


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 19, 2010)

Chrissy said:


> We only have one 12v strip light so was thinking of these as an addition on a separate switch - say 4 or 6 strategically placed - would you go for more to get a decent light???  Obviously we would need to get the fittings as well.




Ah, OK, I understand, or the 'lights come on'
...MArk ROFL at his own cr4p joke..

If it was me I would go for 6 but have them switched so that you could only turn on whats needed. e.g. if you are watching tv you may only want 1 on behind you to give you some light for going to make a cuppa or to the lav.

I recon you might get old bayonet type light fittings dirt cheap from a Caravan breakers now.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 19, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Ah, OK, I understand, or the 'lights come on'
> ...MArk ROFL at his own cr4p joke..
> 
> Hmmmm It was crap
> ...



Thanks for that - I can go to our local breakers to find out only a couple of miles down the road


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 19, 2010)

Chrissy said:


> Thanks for that - I can go to our local breakers to find out only a couple of miles down the road



No worries, its worrth doing, as someone mentioned you can have 8 led lights on for the same time as 1 normal light filiment (roughly)


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 19, 2010)

maingate said:


> I ordered 4 LED`s last night from aten. They are G4 ones, 2 of warm white and 2 of white, just to see what they are like.
> 
> Surprisingly, I could not get a suitable replacement bigger one to replace the 35 watt Halogen above the dinette.
> 
> ...



Possibly... I got some 12v jobs from Ebay and they packed up fairly quickly, possibly to do with the voltage regulator or possibly duff product . Got the multi voltage type this time round. Using cool white 'cos they're brighter - though warm white are a bit more cosy looking...


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 19, 2010)

... and another thing... the fluorescents in the roof which we used to use to save energy now use more power than switching on every other light in the van (12 of them). I've seen somewhere LEDs on a strip which you can use to replace strip lamps. Possibly from CAK tanks.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 20, 2010)

Mastodon said:


> ... and another thing... the fluorescents in the roof which we used to use to save energy now use more power than switching on every other light in the van (12 of them). I've seen somewhere LEDs on a strip which you can use to replace strip lamps. Possibly from CAK tanks.



There was a thread about this a few weeks back which gave all the info you need to replace fluorescents with LED strips ...

Seek (or search!) and you'll find


----------

